# Hands free measureing on a yak



## GetYayakin (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey there, just wondering if anybody has got a brillant product or idea for measuring my next "PB".  
What I want to try and do is something that is attached to the yak without getting in the way but close enough that I can lean to one side, and measure the fish without any juggleing!
I bet you all know brag mats are just to big when rolled out, and loose ruller's go overboard.

If anyone could help me with some idea's along with a few photos that would be great
Thanks Fellas


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

I siliconed a plastic ruler inside my outback & it works fine


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I use the Lapse technique, but not as detailed. Marks on my paddle blade is bream legal size. Marks of the yak down the side for max/min flathead. Also marks for legal Tailor and Kings (not used yet damn it!).

It's enough to get me out of trouble most of the time. Proper measure back at the ramp. I loose a few PB records because of C+R, but all in all it's a simple way of dealing with things.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have got a fishing ruler sticker from Parks Vic on the paddle handle, seems to work ok but then I don't paddle much so wear is not a big issue.
Have seen some pvc donger's made with the same ruler stuck down the side, quick measure then whack or splash :lol: Just make sure you only keep fish that are at least 10 mm longer than minimum legal length, those sticker rulers are not very accurate and can vary a lot between summer and winter ;-)


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I use a lip gripper/fish gripper with built in measuring tape. Hold with one hand and pull the measure tape with the other. Works great.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Marker pen on your paddle


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I also have a sticker on the paddle handle. Need to jkeep in mind though, reportedly the stickers stretch and you can get done for undersize fish.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Mate,

I just grab the free sticker from my local tackle shop, stick it down on the centre hatch on the Pro-fish (of course you need a pro-fish for that).
But i assume the same sticker can be placed on the side or anywhere, mine has lasted over a year un harmed, easy to measure and even photo graph........ sometimes....

couple of pics for ya.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have a mark in the foot well for kings, i shove the head down to the end by my foot and have a mark at 65 for the tail (black tape).
If it is close, i use a measure.
The benefit of this, it that if you put them up side down they don't jump about.

Gatesy had a pvc pipe with the top cut off as a measure (from memory)


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

i use one of those alvey rulers and just use a short piece of string to tie to the yak so if it gets flicked out i dont loose it


----------



## GetYayakin (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow guys,
Thanx heaps so many obvious choices that I just never thought of!  :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I don't normally catch fish, so this whole measurement thing doesn't pose too much of a problem for me!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Macbrand said:


> I use a lip gripper/fish gripper with built in measuring tape. Hold with one hand and pull the measure tape with the other. Works great.


Sounds good mate, what brand is it?


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

If you live up this way you can use one of those laser measuring jobbies. :twisted:


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i have a fish measuring sticker on my fishing rod.
or mark 5cm marks allong it with a permanant marker.
works for me.


----------



## notta (May 6, 2010)

well my PA has the ruler on the rails on the yak biult in so no proble just with the big ones as flathead over 70cm have to go back


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

paffoh said:


> Macbrand said:
> 
> 
> > I use a lip gripper/fish gripper with built in measuring tape. Hold with one hand and pull the measure tape with the other. Works great.
> ...












Berkley. Look almost the same as these. Got mine from Tackle World at Taren Point.


----------



## tgrant4 (Oct 11, 2009)

measuring sticker onthe paddle is key to it


----------

